# [SOLVED] poor reception w/automatic antenna



## RAV4randy (May 4, 2010)

I have installed an aftermarket electric antenna on my 06 Toyota RAV4 and the FM reception has greatly deteriorated. What can I do to improve my reception without going back to an OEM antenna? All suggestions accepted.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: poor reception w/automatic antenna*

Moving this one to the audio side of Automotive Support.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: poor reception w/automatic antenna*



RAV4randy said:


> I have installed an aftermarket electric antenna on my 06 Toyota RAV4 and the FM reception has greatly deteriorated. What can I do to improve my reception without going back to an OEM antenna? All suggestions accepted.


 I'd suggest adding a good ground wire to the new antenna see if this helps, also make sure the mast is approximately the same height as the former one was.... Post back
Make sure the antenna is on metal(where the cleats dig into fasten it) no painted surface under it.


----------



## RAV4randy (May 4, 2010)

*Re: poor reception w/automatic antenna*

Thank you, jaggerwild,
I will try your suggestion this weekend! I will let you know how it works. The new mast is almost double the height of the original. How much difference does this make? Thanks again.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: poor reception w/automatic antenna*

it depends on the wattage of the fctory antenna and the wattage of the aftermarket antenna. They are tuned to a differend Mhz as well....make sure you got the same Mhz antenna for FM singal.


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: poor reception w/automatic antenna*

Is the factory antenna amplified? If so, did you retain that?


----------



## RAV4randy (May 4, 2010)

*Re: poor reception w/automatic antenna*



Cobraguy said:


> Is the factory antenna amplified? If so, did you retain that?


After much checking and research, decided electric antenna was of poor quality. Removed it and installed oem antenna, (expensive toyota parts), and also installed an amplifier. Also installed shorter antenna mast. Everything is now "ok". Thank you all for your input!!
rav4randy.


----------

